# Composite decking boards as bunk slides?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone used composite deck boards for bunk slides? I could get one 16 foot board and cut it down to fit two 8 foot bunks, attached directly to the existing bunks.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Float on or drive on trailer? Not sure if you wanna sandwich on the edge.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know, drive on I guess. It's an aluminum boat. Has carpet now but don't want salty carpet under the aluminum.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Are the boards on edge or width wise?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What most consider float on. See the bunk placement?









If so, seems like a idea. Just run the SS screws in deeper than flush.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I used some strips of corian counter top on my small jon boat that I redid....Mine on my river boat are just carpeted.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Aint that just a carpet covered 2x4? 
Go fishing and quit worrying about that!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Aint that just a carpet covered 2x4?
> Go fishing and quit worrying about that!


Can't not worry about corrosion with aluminum, plus I'd like to be able to slide the boat off easier if the ramp is shallow.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Are the boards on edge or width wise?


Width wise


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

good idea. i looked around locally, and couldn't find a 2 x 4 in the composite. only deck boards. i didn't think the 1 x 6 was strong enough and would bow down between the braces. i gave up and went with wood again.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Some types of "composite" boards have a lot of wood content that might still retain the saltwater.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

For $25 you could get a new vinyl fence post, slit it with a table saw into two "c-channels.
Place channels over existing 2x4's and secure with screws via the channel legs.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Since my bunks are laying flat, I was going to face them with the composite stuff, not replace them. They are too flexy for that


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> For $25 you could get a new vinyl fence post, slit it with a table saw into two "c-channels.
> Place channels over existing 2x4's and secure with screws via the channel legs.


That could be cool, hadn't thought of that


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Go see eddie @boat trailer and get this stuff for you bunk boards







this is the same stuff I put on Jason's trailer rebuild and all new belly board and bunks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not decking, just some Teflon I found but it does the job of not holding salty carpet against your hull.
All I did was cut some grooves to help channel the water out and counter sunk SS screws in to my boards.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

floater said:


> Go see eddie @boat trailer and get this stuff for you bunk boards this is the same stuff I put on Jason's trailer rebuild and all new belly board and bunks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


do this & let me know how it works


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

floater said:


> Go see eddie @boat trailer and get this stuff for you bunk boards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he have it for 2x4's?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not sure about 2x4 but 2x6 yes I know robs has it in 2x4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I'm going to go with a sheet of HDPE, same stuff industrial cutting boards are made of, a lot like starboard. Can get enough to do 2 trailers for 60 bucks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That stuff doesn't seem to be UV stabilized? Yes, the hull is covering it but when it's sitting in the parking lot while you're fishing......


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

kanaka said:


> That stuff doesn't seem to be UV stabilized? Yes, the hull is covering it but when it's sitting in the parking lot while you're fishing......


I'm sure it would last ok, it's used on fish cleaning stations too which take a beating. I'll probly buy a chunk of the deck board anyways and see what I think...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> I think I'm going to go with a sheet of HDPE, same stuff industrial cutting boards are made of, a lot like starboard. Can get enough to do 2 trailers for 60 bucks




I can get ya a 4'x8' sheet of PVC sign board. pricing posted below


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I can get ya a 4'x8' sheet of PVC sign board. $40 for 1/4" and $60 for 1/2". Do two trailers and make a bunch of cutting boards to clean all your fish on!



If you order some id be interested in a 1/2" or 3/4" piece.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> If you order some id be interested in a 1/2" or 3/4" piece.


I have a supplier that comes thru every couple of days - lemme check pricing and ill post


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is made for what you want to do.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MODULAR-BUN...ash=item5d6377a070:g:fVYAAOSw6wRXApql&vxp=mtr


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ok - correction:
4'x8' PVC sheeting
1/4" $55
1/2" $101
3/4" $175
I guess it's been a while since I bought a sheet!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What is that stuff Kevin? Is it solid or like a sandwich of some kind? A 4x8 sheet would do a dozen bunks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Solid, but not as dense as starboard. Take a man to tote a 3/4" sheet! I got some you can feel if you wanna stop by. We seldom use it anymore because of the price


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool, 1/2" would work for me. I'm sure some others would want to try it so splitting a sheet would be easy. Overtime today so I'll try to get by later in the week!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> This is made for what you want to do.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MODULAR-BUN...ash=item5d6377a070:g:fVYAAOSw6wRXApql&vxp=mtr


 X is right these are the best to use.

But not everyone has pockets as deep as Bobby


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha yep, I wouldn't be looking for alternatives if I felt like shelling out for the commercial offerings


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have had the 2x6 covering on my personal boat for 3 years no problem with sun fading or busting. Looks the same as it did when I put it on 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't launch your boat in the middle of the parking lot!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw that once, pretty funny, for an observer


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought bunk slides from Surfix a few years ago. Took my carpet off and installed them to the 2x4. I have an old Tracker and have no problems. Warning! Do not unhook the boat before you back it into the water.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

sure said:


> Does he have it for 2x4's?


 They do make it for 2x4 bunks:
http://www.easternmarine.com/caliber-bunk-wrap-kit-23050


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a FYI : People think, Oh it's just plastic.... It'll be cheap.

News Flash....... Plastic is NOT cheap..... As can be seen in the cost of Starboard and other like products.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually plastic is cheap.... Specialty products for people that can afford boats arent


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

choose one:
A. troll
B. phish
C. bot
D. spam
E. dumass
F. scam
G. all of the above
H. none of the above


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

the flag below the avatar shows he's spammer. I already report the post as spam.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

sureicanfish said:


> I think I'm going to go with a sheet of HDPE, same stuff industrial cutting boards are made of, a lot like starboard. Can get enough to do 2 trailers for 60 bucks


They sell them on eBay ready to go


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I just installed 5' roller bunks on my trailer. So far so good.


----------

